# 2004 F-350 Constant dead battery



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Need your help guys. I've been over this with our shop mechanic and we're both at a dead end..

2004 Ford F-350 5.4 V-8

Battery is dead almost every day. I drive it 200 miles, come back and park it. Go out the next morning and its dead. I've amp tested everything and it all seems fine. Minimal draw when the truck is shut off.

Alternator seems to be working fine, as it charges up and runs good once started. Starter was new in July and works great, as long as the battery has juice. Battery is an 85amp I believe, and is fairly new (replaced last winter).

As soon as the jumper cables are hooked, it starts fine and runs fine. Shut it off and come back in a few hours, nothing.

If I get it jumped, unhook the cables and then start/shutoff/start/shutoff it works.

Any ideas? I would replace the battery but don't really think it's the problem.


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Do you have another battery you can swap from a different truck. Or take it down to local auto parts store and have them test it. It sounds like the battery isn't holding a charge. 

Toyman


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

if the truck runs all day ok your charging system is fine , if you have no draw on the system i would get the battery checked auto zone dose this for free if you cant load test it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Have you had the battery tested?

Have you tested the alternator? 

Is the battery dead or do you have a loose or corroded connection either at the battery or starter someplace that is not allowing full power to the starter? How about a loose ground?

For $150, I don't think you can go wrong replacing it. Did you mean a 850 amp battery? I might be wrong, but 85 seem sort of small.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

every time i had an issue like this it ended up being the battery, one of them would start even after over night but more then that it had to be jumped..it was the bettery every time.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea thats definitely the battery. I had some problems with my radio not cutting the power when i turned it off and then turned the truck off, was still lit. So I know dead batteries, it sounds like it not holding a charge and I would buy a new one. That should do it. Mike


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;487024 said:


> Have you had the battery tested?
> 
> Have you tested the alternator?
> 
> ...


I had tested everything when we mounted the plows back in October. It didn't start acting up until around Christmas though.

The connections were all good.

Yes I meant 850amp..

I just picked up a new battery at Auto Zone. Duralast Gold (875 cold cranking amps, 1000 cranking amps). We'll see what happens tomorrow morning lol.

Never even crossed my mind until today, but the constant starting during the summer (i.e. mowing) probably has alot to do with why these batteries only last a year or two.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did you notice your gauges when you first started it? Did they flop around? Doses sound like the battery could be a dead cell in it.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

grandview;487070 said:


> Did you notice your gauges when you first started it? Did they flop around? Doses sound like the battery could be a dead cell in it.


Yes they did


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

qualitylawncare;487150 said:


> Yes they did


Well since you bought a new battery your problem should be solved!

Is it snowing by you now? 1/14/08


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*Glove box light?

Under the hood light?

good luck*


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

grandview;487177 said:


> Well since you bought a new battery your problem should be solved!
> 
> Is it snowing by you now? 1/14/08


I live up in the Bristol Hills, so I'm at a pretty high elevation. We got 1-2" today, not snowing now though.

Go a mile from here in any direction and the grass is green lol


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Killer;487186 said:


> *Glove box light?
> 
> Under the hood light?
> 
> good luck*


Glove box doesn't have a light

Under the hood light is only on when the hood is open.

My drivers side door sensor is broken, so it thinks the door is always open. The courtesy lights next to the 3rd brake light stay on for 10mins after the truck is shut off, but that shouldn't drain a battery.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So was it the battery?


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

grandview;489105 said:


> So was it the battery?


Seems like it.. thanks :waving:


----------

